# [Help] Frage *.gif bilder transparent machen?



## TFree (27. August 2006)

Ich habe Coler Draw Select editon und Corel Photo Paint aber wie mache ichd amit jetzt denbackground transparent ich kenne mich leider so gut wie garnicht mit dem programm aus =( am besten wärs mit Screens und pfeilen auf dem Screen zu zeigen wie es geht 

Danke Schonmal


----------

